# Introducing a new Halloween/Horror Based Magazine



## Chiller31magazine (Oct 14, 2013)

Love Halloween? Love Horror Films? This magazine combines the best of both worlds! Things that go bump in the night are not just for Halloween anymore!

Our premiere issue includes amazing Horror themed Photography and Visual Art. Filmmaker Interviews, Spooky Recipes, Craft Ideas, Scary Stories, Urban Legends and more! Get it a MagCloud or the App Store today!!!
Learn the Secrets of what happens in the woods in BACK TO SCHOOL
What lurks in Madison Ohio Seminary?
Learn great party recipes and drink recipes
Discover the films Scream Park and The Bone Garden
Creepy Craft ideas for your Halloween Decorations
Can your gut handle Mr. Funny Bones? 

Get the October 2013 Issue of Chiller 31 today!. The haunts will continue several times a year!

Check it out here! : http://chiller31.weebly.com/
Like us on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/chiller31magazine


----------

